# Few vids taken today



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Had Link out for a run in the yard and took some videos

YouTube - lincoln running rampage in front yard

Howling at the sirens

YouTube - link howling at sirens

Chasing his kong on a string lol

YouTube - lincoln chasing kong toy


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing - he sure looks happy.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Videos, My late dog Star would howl at sirens. When she did it her voice would crack. Funniest thing ever.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

He looks handsome and so happy. Thanks for sharing.


----------

